# can i wirelessly connect two routers?



## srtendulkar (Jul 1, 2005)

can i connect 2 routers together wirelessly. one of them needs to receive the connection then connect wirelessly to the other over about 40m. this second router then connects to my wired and wireless network. would i need any extra hardware to make this work, such as a router with 2 antennas instead of the one?
all wireless hardware runs on 802.11g and my internet connection is at 1.5Mbps. will this setup result in a loss of speed of the internet connection?
i made a diagram of what i want to do and attached it

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a wireless bridge or a router that supports bridge mode to do what you want. The speed loss will depend on how good a signal you get between them, if you have decent signal strength, you won't lose much. Remember, 802.11b/g is half-duplex, so you'll have longer turn-around times even though you have the channel bandwidth. It's always desirable to run a wire if you can.


----------



## srtendulkar (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks very much

looks like the wired option is the way to go


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless it's very difficult to run the wire, it's the approach I'd always recommend. It'll always be faster and more stable.


----------



## basj (Feb 7, 2006)

Why don't you use a access point instead of a second router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A router with bridge mode will do the same job as an AP. They're also normally cheaper.


----------



## delatore (Apr 25, 2006)

hi srtendulkar,

were you able to successfully connect 2 wireless router wirelessly?

if yes, what are your configurations on the 1st and 2nd router? 

i want to do the same setup as in your diagram.


----------



## srtendulkar (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks for all the help. my computer's been dead for a while so i havent replied, sorry. i didnt go with the wireless connection but my ISP recommended using an ethernet-over-power system. it gives me a signal strength of 12Mbps over about 30 metres, which is plenty as i'm only using it to get my 1.5Mbps internet to my house.


----------

